# G3 B&W, Apple studio et linux PPC



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Février 2000)

j'ai aussi un G3 B&W et mis dessus un apple studio écran plat (superbe il ne se fait plus), bref je veux mettre linux PPC et pas possible car PB d'affichage avec l'écran. Je sais que linux PPC 2000 qui est sorti hier à tokyo (apple expo) va peut-être résoudre le Pb, quelqu'un saurait-il en attendant si il existe une solution ?


----------

